# Gentoo - VIA Epia 5000

## cagnaluia

Ciao,

ho comprato una VIA Epia 5000, per costruire un piccolo silent pc da tenere in casa. Sul quale collegarmi dall'esterno. Per gestire P2P, ftp, mysql e sitino Web.. 

http://www.viavpsd.com/product/epia_mini_itx_spec.jsp?motherboardId=21

Volevo sapere se ci sono particolari accorgimenti  da tenere a mente.. per un installazione pulita di gentoo.

 :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

altro: [OT] c'è una guida per fare hardwaring del kernel? ad hoc per la mobo?

----------

## hardskinone

C'è il forum apposito che tratta di hardware "alternativo".

Inoltre ti segnalo questo forum.

Edit 1:

Oops! Dimenticavo questo sito nel quale trovi anche una guida pensata per Gentoo (a dirla tutta non è molto aggiornata, ma potrebbe aiutare).

----------

## Cazzantonio

L'unico suggerimento che mi viene di darti è questo: preparati a tempi di compilazione lunghissimi!  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> L'unico suggerimento che mi viene di darti è questo: preparati a tempi di compilazione lunghissimi! 

 

 :Question:  Non potrebbe compilare su un computer potente e poi travasare il necessario sulla Via?  :Question: 

----------

## xlyz

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   L'unico suggerimento che mi viene di darti ï¿½ questo: preparati a tempi di compilazione lunghissimi!  
> 
>  Non potrebbe compilare su un computer potente e poi travasare il necessario sulla Via? 

 

distcc?  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*    *Cazzantonio wrote:*   L'unico suggerimento che mi viene di darti ï¿½ questo: preparati a tempi di compilazione lunghissimi!  
> 
>  Non potrebbe compilare su un computer potente e poi travasare il necessario sulla Via?  
> 
> distcc? 

 

azz.. spiegate!

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh se compili su una macchian più performante puoi ridurre drasticamente il tempo di compilazione. abiliti nel make.conf l'opzione 

```
FEATURES="buildpackages"
```

ed ottieni in /usr/portage/packages i binari dei programmi che ti sei installato. poi ti copi il world file ed i file binari nell'altro pc e dai un emerge world usando l'opzione --usepkgonly. in questo modo compili su una macchina e copi l'installazione sulle altre.

con distcc lo emergi su entrambe le macchine (mi sembra che possano essere anche di architettura differente) e lo abiliti. (è un servizio di sistema) quindi init. distribuisce il carico della compilazione su più macchine. da quello che ho capito con i p4 non serve molto per via di alcune suo opzioni. non ne ho e quindi non ho approfondito.

----------

## z3n0

cagnaluia, io ho appena comprato una epia me6000 (600mhz fanless) che insieme al case mini-itx, hd 2,5" e cd slim, svolgerà il compito di piccolo home server..

anche io ero orientato a gentoo ma ho scoperto che c'è una distro dedicata server e che la usa un tipo proprio su una 5000  :Wink: 

la distro si chiama CONTRIBS, ma x info ti posso mandare ad una guida che pero non è ancora completa.

clicca qui: http://gizmo2.dyndns.org/index.php?page=contribs

casomai fatti pure un giro nel forum, ma fidati è la soluzione migliore..

lui ci tiene molti servizi come apache,webmail,ftp,mldonkey e varie cosuccie, ovviamente oltre a gestire la sua lan interna e fare da piccolo firewall..

insomma sono proprio delle belle macchinette, non consumano, non fanno rumore e puoi veramente stare sicuro nel tenerla accesa 24/24h!

facci sapè  :Wink: 

----------

## Frez

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> azz.. spiegate!

 

distcc permette di distribuire la compilazione su piu' host.

Non conosco i minimi dettagli, ma in pratica sui vari PC gira un server (distccd) che accetta i "lavori" di compilazione (che sono semplicemente i file C preprocessati), li passa al compilatore locale e restituisce i file oggetto al client.

Il client deve quindi preoccuparsi solo di organizzare il lavoro, passarlo ai distcc-server e raccogliere il frutto dei loro cicli di clock  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche io ero orientato a gentoo ma ho scoperto che c'è una distro dedicata server e che la usa un tipo proprio su una 5000 
> 
> la distro si chiama CONTRIBS, ma x info ti posso mandare ad una guida che pero non è ancora completa.
> ...

 

Io conosco anche Clarkconnect, una soluzione analoga a Contribs.

----------

## z3n0

cmq io provo la contribs entro meta sett prox e vi fo sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

huu.. bene.. 

si.. ma slitta tutto per la prox settimana.. sono senza cavetto mashio maschio ATX.. per collegare l'alimentatore silent alla mobo.

In più, l'EPIA sembra nn accendersi.. (con altro alimentatore standard).. devo farmela sostituire.. grrr...

----------

## z3n0

ma xkè non compri un case mini-itx?

fai attenzione a non romperla con altri alimentatori!

----------

## cagnaluia

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ma xkè non compri un case mini-itx?
> 
> fai attenzione a non romperla con altri alimentatori!

 

nono.. l'alimentatore è perfetto.. sono quelli da portatile diciamo, di 60Watt. perfetti.. gia provati su una 10ina di epia5000.

Il case.. nn ne trovo di bellini ed economici... costano un fottio... sapresti indicarmi un sitino.. anche estero.

----------

## z3n0

ecco x te uno che sembra carino e poco costoso..altrimenti ce ne sono altri sempre in questo sito..

tiè: http://www.itxshop.net/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=100

 :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

che alimentatore utilizzate per le epia...?sto decidendo se comprare o no un alimentatore fanless da 200 W, di quelli piccoli specifici per epia ma ho sentito voci poco rassicuranti. Pare che non siano molto affidabili...

----------

## !equilibrium

attenzione, il progetto epia-wiki è parecchio vecchiotto e in buona parte deprecato (le ultime news risalgono ad un anno fa circa, e i documenti a 2 anni fa);

buona parte del software citato in quel wiki si trova già in portage o incluso in determinati software, il resto è stato abbandonato e quindi inutilizzabile o incompleto, le patch da applicare al kernel sono deprecate perchè già incluse, le CFLAGS per le gcc sono tutte sballate... quindi attenzione, poi ognuno è libero di fare quello vuole  :Wink: 

per news più aggiornate leggeti questo thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-194273-highlight-ezra.html

----------

## xlyz

se volete stare fanless date un occhiata agli ultimi amd a 90 nm

sono molto freddi e performano molto meglio  :Cool: 

(da undercloccare e undervoltare, ovviamente)

----------

## cagnaluia

infine ho preso questo

http://www.itxshop.net/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=98

e ho fatto sostituito la EPIA con un altra... finesettimana mi metterò ad installare..byez

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> se volete stare fanless date un occhiata agli ultimi amd a 90 nm

 

Dubito che un amd sottocloccato possa avere consumi paragonabili ad un processore via  :Confused: 

@cagnaluia

quando ci installerai gentoo postaci un po' di tempi di compilazione di qualche pacchetto significativo (con la versione ovviamente)... tanto per farsi un'idea  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Dubito che un amd sottocloccato possa avere consumi paragonabili ad un processore via  

 

un amd a 1Ghz  va con 22w, che è più di un epia, ma abbastanza poco da poterlo usare fanless (e avere una fpu decente e la possibilità, se serve, di pomparlo alla sua velocità normale)

se poi vuoi fare una gara a chi consuma meno, senza guardare alla performance, anche un p4 puo' vincere: basta spegnerlo  :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## z3n0

cmq a me arriverà il case tranvla 138 che ha come alimentatore un 90w che sono pure troppi..

un alimentatore da 200w x me è inutile...cercane uno da 55-60 e stai apposto  :Smile: 

poi le epia mica hanno l'ali loro...sono i case che ce l'hanno  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> cmq a me arriverà il case tranvla 138 che ha come alimentatore un 90w che sono pure troppi..
> 
> un alimentatore da 200w x me è inutile...cercane uno da 55-60 e stai apposto 
> 
> poi le epia mica hanno l'ali loro...sono i case che ce l'hanno 

 

dici che 200 watt son troppi? anche se gli metto 2 hd da 3,5"?

----------

## z3n0

ogni hd a prescindere dal fato che è sata, pata o altro, consuma in genere 25w..

allora 2 hd sono 50w e la scheda altri 20-25, diciamo che un ali esterno da 90-100w vada piu che bene..

qui http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/Power_Supply_Calculator.php?cmd=AMD puoi vedere il consumo dei pezzi (da notare che è per amd..tu usalo x vedere i componenti tipo hd,cdrom,usb ecc, ma non x il proc che ti dico io che non conscuma piu di 25w).

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

in alternativa può usare hd da 2 1/2 (quelli per i portatili), che consumano meno (e resitono meglio alla temperatura)

----------

## z3n0

esatto, io infatti ho preso un hitachi travelstar da 2,5" 40gb 4200rpm..è grande quanto il bancomat ed è silenziosissimo..

----------

## cagnaluia

pure io installo un 40GB 5400... 

ho anche un cdrom slim... tirato fuori da un portatile vecchio e rotto.. dentro al case ci deve essere l'adattatore.

l'unica cosa da vedere sarà lo spazio per le ram (che il cdrom porta via) nei case Travla e nel mio.. devono avere un profilo molto contenuto. ma cmq nn sarà un problema.. tanto il cdrom.. mi servirà a poco a parte per la prima installazione.

ok.. fine settimana riporto tempi e metodologia di installazione:wink: 

a dirla tutta ho acquistato anche una vecchissima 500L e volevo mettercelo dentro.. con un display TFT 7'', a moh di lettore DVD, mp3, gameplay...etcetc... :Very Happy: 

poi, se faccio la 500 viola con il logo della gentoo e vado ai raduni... che mi sponsorizzino le spese?? :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

spero tanto chem i arrivi al piu presto il case con la epia xkè ho gia tutto pronto, ma io vado x contribs..

cmq è troppo fighissima l'idea della 500..ma qual'è? quella del 70 o quella del 97?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> spero tanto chem i arrivi al piu presto il case con la epia xkè ho gia tutto pronto, ma io vado x contribs..
> 
> cmq è troppo fighissima l'idea della 500..ma qual'è? quella del 70 o quella del 97?

 

70.. che discorsi! :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

INIZIATO.. 

sto scompattando il portage.

DOPO dovrei sistemare il make.conf

cosa ci scrivo dentro, che sia apposto per sempre.. bello stabile?

----------

## cagnaluia

ci scrivo questo io.. anche se nn è la stessa CPU 

i have a EPIA M-10 000 with VIA C3 Ezra. 

My gcc FLAGS : 

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -m3dnow -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

----------

## z3n0

come sta andando?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ci scrivo questo io.. anche se nn è la stessa CPU 
> 
> i have a EPIA M-10 000 with VIA C3 Ezra. 
> 
> My gcc FLAGS : 
> ...

 

le CFLAGS sono sbagliate, qualche msg prima ho postato i settaggi corretti per le CPU Ezra  :Wink: 

(le cflags che hai impostato obligano la CPU ad inutili equilibrismi e rallentamenti)

----------

## cagnaluia

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   ci scrivo questo io.. anche se nn è la stessa CPU 
> 
> i have a EPIA M-10 000 with VIA C3 Ezra. 
> 
> My gcc FLAGS : 
> ...

 

ho lasciato come default.. livecd 2005.0, solo che ho cambiato i686 in i586.

ho staccato prima.. ora sto emergendo gentoo-sources

----------

## cagnaluia

sta ancora compilando

ieri dalle 13.00 alle 20.00 credo piu o meno.. ha compilato xorg-x11....

e stanotte dalle 00.00 alle 7.30 sta facendo un emerge -uD system...

mancheranno 12 pacchetti su 34....

 :Sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho lasciato come default.. livecd 2005.0, solo che ho cambiato i686 in i586.
> 
> ho staccato prima.. ora sto emergendo gentoo-sources

 

si ma i586 ti rallenta inutilmente la macchina, idem se usi -O2 o superiori

----------

## z3n0

salve gente,

io ieri ho cercato un po di info, se volessi mettere la gentoo sulla mia epia me6000 fanless..

ma si parla sempre di ezra...

ho trovato solo questo di interessante, ma non saprei proprio come regolarmi..non vorrei compilare tutto e poi vedermi una macchina lenta..

----------

## !equilibrium

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> salve gente,
> 
> io ieri ho cercato un po di info, se volessi mettere la gentoo sulla mia epia me6000 fanless..
> 
> ma si parla sempre di ezra...
> ...

 

nell'articolo da te riportato viene chiarito esaurientemente l'argomento CFLAGS:

```
 The compilation flags have been determined by experimentation. Some users claim that -march=i486 produces more efficient code than -i586. Also, starting in gcc 3.3 you may use the -march=c3 flag to specify VIA Samuel, Samuel2, Ezra and Ezra-T processors. 
```

l'uso di i586 è sbagliato e controproducente; l'uso di i586 per le EPIA è stato introdotto anni fa come "workaround" perchè il gcc 2.x di allora non funzionava bene con tali CPU (per motivi che non dipendono dalla CPU ma dal compilatore che per diversi motivi, implementava per l'architettura i686 delle estensioni che nelle CPU VIA non c'erano... producendo quindi codice non funzionante) il downgrade di architettura era la soluzione temporanea, poi è stata introdotta la CFLAG "c3" apposita per le EPIA e riscritto ex novo tutto il supporto i686 (tant'è che con le ultime versioni del gcc 3.3.x si può usare sia i686 che c3 come CFLAGS); spero di aver chiarito una volta per tutte queste diatriba.

le CFLAG corrette da usare con kernel 2.6 e gcc 3.3.x le ho postate precedentemente in questo thread, se sbirci bene nel thread le trovi.

in caso le riposta qui di seguito per l'ennesima volta:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -Os -pipe -ffast-math"

CXXFLAGS="-march=c3 -Os -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -ffast-math" 
```

----------

## z3n0

ah scusami, è che non masdtico ottimamente l'inglese  :Wink: 

cmq ti ringrazio...

attendo che mi arrivi l'ultimo pezzo e poi vedrò cosa fare  :Smile: 

----------

## cagnaluia

beh.. alla fine è andato su tutto..

manca configurare X...

che "naturalmente" non funziona.. ho lasciato VESA.. ma quanto parte si blocca tutto... posso solo fare CTRL+ALT+CANC....

uff

----------

## z3n0

mi sembra un po assurdo mettere x su un 500mhz...a cosa ti serve? in macchina?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> beh.. alla fine è andato su tutto..
> 
> manca configurare X...
> 
> che "naturalmente" non funziona.. ho lasciato VESA.. ma quanto parte si blocca tutto... posso solo fare CTRL+ALT+CANC....
> ...

 

non so che scheda video tu abbia sulla tua EPIA, ma se non ricordo male molte delle VGA onboard non sono supportate ufficialmente da Xfree/Xorg perchè nessuno ha ancora scritto i driver ufficiali per tali schede video (esistono degli pseudo driver per alcune di queste schede video che implementano la modalità VESA o poco di +, ma sono specifici per determinate versioni di Xfree); comunque non demordere, 1 mese fa VIA Tecnologies ha ufficialmente dichiarato che ha rilasciato i driver con accellerazione 3D delle VGA onboard con licenza GPL: http://www.via.com.tw/en/resources/pressroom/2005_archive/pr050412_driversource.jsp

controlla che la tua scheda video sia tra quelle menzionate nell'articolo linkato, se è inclusa nell'elenco allora devi solo aspettare che il codice sorgente venga integrato nel kernel/X11/DRI/DRM  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

1. grazie.

2. stavo emergendo samba... tiff-3.7.2 failed

```

creating libtiff.la

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libtiff.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tiff-3.7.2/work/tiff-3.7.2/libtiff'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tiff-3.7.2/work/tiff-3.7.2/libtiff'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 1. grazie.

 

tra l'altro ho appena guardato sul sito della VIA, i sorgenti ci sono, sono in formato di patch da applicare direttamente al kernel, se hai fretta, puoi usare le patch.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. stavo emergendo samba... tiff-3.7.2 failed
> 
> ```
> ...

 

è un problema noto dalla notte dei tempi, se cerchi sul forum trovi la soluzione al tuo problema (  fix_libtool_files.sh  + gcc-config + revdep_rebuild )

----------

## cagnaluia

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   1. grazie. 
> 
> tra l'altro ho appena guardato sul sito della VIA, i sorgenti ci sono, sono in formato di patch da applicare direttamente al kernel, se hai fretta, puoi usare le patch.
> 
>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   
> ...

 

non so proprio come fare.

----------

## cagnaluia

quell'errore è capitato perchè la versione di gcc non è piu la stessa?

in tal caso ho appena dato un fix_libtool..... 3.3.5

e ora ricompilo samba..

----------

## cagnaluia

boh... nn va

----------

## cagnaluia

iutatemiiii.... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

uff... pke.. pke.. tutte a me

----------

## cagnaluia

sto seguendo questa.. http://www.gentoo.it/doc/new-upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.html

spero vada bene...

gcc 3.3.4.ebuild, lo sto emergendo

----------

## gutter

Ma al posto di fare un monologo non pui editare l'ultimo tuo post  :Question: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma al posto di fare un monologo non pui editare l'ultimo tuo post 

 

ah. be si... 

ma ti dico una cosa che ho scoperto.... se faccio rispondi, la discussione torna su, davanti gli occhi/occhiali di tutti..  ma nn dirlo a nessuno eh?!  :Wink: 

ok.. dai editerò si.. ma ogni tanto un up lo faccio.. è da 2/3 giorni che nn ne vengo fuori..

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ma ti dico una cosa che ho scoperto.... se faccio rispondi, la discussione torna su, davanti gli occhi/occhiali di tutti..  ma nn dirlo a nessuno eh?!  

 

Beh puoi vederla così: facendo rispondi corri il rischio che qualche moderatore a furia di vedere un blog invece che un thread decida di chiuderlo....  

E' troppo complicato pensare che se nessuno risponde forse non sa cosa rispondere?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   ma ti dico una cosa che ho scoperto.... se faccio rispondi, la discussione torna su, davanti gli occhi/occhiali di tutti..  ma nn dirlo a nessuno eh?!   
> 
> Beh puoi vederla così: facendo rispondi corri il rischio che qualche moderatore a furia di vedere un blog invece che un thread decida di chiuderlo....  
> 
> E' troppo complicato pensare che se nessuno risponde forse non sa cosa rispondere?

 

1. c'è il rischio.

2. questo nn lo crederò mai...

ma io cerco consigli nn pretendo risposte. Chiedevo infatti se ero sulla strada giusta con quel che ho trovato..... :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho sotto mano anche io una epia, una M10000... appena ho tempo e sistemo gentoo aggiungerò anche io qui le mie impressioni!

ciao!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho sotto mano anche io una epia, una M10000... appena ho tempo e sistemo gentoo aggiungerò anche io qui le mie impressioni!
> 
> ciao! 

 

ottimo.. la 10000.. ha la ventola vero sulla CPU?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si ha la ventola... per silenziare il tutto dovrò fare un pò di modding.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

eccomi qua con un problemino!

o rimontato il pc usando una via epia 10000, quindi ho gli stessi hd e lo stesso cd-rom di prima, ovviamente se cerco di far partire gentoo non partenulla, si blocca, devo cambiare alcune cose immagino, ma quando inserisco la live 2005.0 per sistemare tutto và in errore nel controllo del disco:

```
hdc:media error (bad sector): XXXXX status=0x51 { drive ready seek complete error}

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 {last failed sense}

ide: faile of code was: unkow
```

e l'errore si ripete all'infinito.

il disco, hdc non dovrebbe avere problemi, comunque sia l'ho staccato e riavviato, e il problema è il medesimo, anche se in realtà l'unico disco attaccato (quello con il s.o.) dovrebbe essere hda, in quanto è atttaccato come master sull'ide 1, mentre il cd-rom è su master secondary.

da cosa può dipendere?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

temo sia un errore hardware...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

a vederlo così direi anche io... ma di cosa? della scheda madre a questo punto, visto che il resto è perfettamente funzionante.... 

e poi non capisco quescto hdc .... che non c'è!

se stacco il disco fisso che dovrebbe essere hdc lo fa lo stesso....  :Sad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho appena riavviato con un cd della storica 1.4 e tutto funziona perfettamente, è un problema della 2005.0. 

Peccato. 

Farò approfonditi controlli in seguito.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho appena riavviato con un cd della storica 1.4 e tutto funziona perfettamente, è un problema della 2005.0. 

 

Allora potrebbe essere che il driver del controller del kernel sulla 2005.0 sia non compilato/fallace.

Hai provato a fare il boot con un'altro kernel (sul liveCd dovrebbero essercene alcuni tra cui scegliere... prova l'SMP o altro) oppure qualche tentativo disattivando apm/acpi e simili?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

no, non ho provato, appena provo vi faccio sapere...

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> no, non ho provato, appena provo vi faccio sapere...

 

Tra l'altro... che liveCD stai usando? Perché con le epia mi sa che occorre il cd x86 e non l'i686 (qualcuno mi corregga se il mio "mi sa" é sbagliato....)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

il cd 686 va bene... ho installato tutto usando la minimal 2005... 

non riesco a far andare il frame buffer.... (e lo splash) qualcuno è riuscito a farlo andare usando il kernel normale gentoo.... o bisogna usare quello patchato reperibile sul sito epia wiki?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cagnaluia

la vendo..

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1069711

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> la vendo..
> 
> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1069711
> 
> 

 

abbondantemente OFF-TOPIC !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   la vendo..
> 
> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1069711
> 
>  
> ...

 

dai.. questo lasciamelo... per chiudere in bellezza... 

magari a voi/noi amanti del minimalismo.. queste cose piacciono..   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Come mai la vendi? Non ti ha soddisfatto dal punto di vista tecnico? Hai trovato HW migliore? non ti piace più?

----------

## Cazzantonio

In ogni caso questo non è un sito per la compravendita dell'hardware... non solo sei pericolosamente OT ma secondo me sei vicino allo spam... IMHO ovviamente...

Mi consulterò per chiarire meglio questa cosa della compravendita

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Come mai la vendi? Non ti ha soddisfatto dal punto di vista tecnico? Hai trovato HW migliore? non ti piace più?

 

io ce l'ho e mi ci trovo bene.... alla fine sono riucito a farci funzionare tutto (quello che mi sserve) , e anche se non è un mostro di velocità, và bene.

----------

## cagnaluia

scusate se ho menzionato la vendita... l'ho fatto per rimettere in ballo il thread.

L'EPIA è perfetta, sempre mantenuta aggiornata by gentoo. Fa tutto quello che mi serve. mldonkey, samba, e specialmente piattaforma di studio.

L'avevo presa per diletto mio e per la necessità di contenere il rumore al massimo.

Ora però ho addobbato un altra stanza ad uso ufficio e tengo un altro PC su cui farci girare linux così l'epia cesserebbe le sue attività. tutto qui.

----------

